# Kennt jemand "Versatel" ?



## Anonymous (23 September 2004)

Ich habe auf meiner letzten Telefonrechung einen relativ hohen Betrag von Versatel und kenne diesen Anbieter nicht bzw. wüßte nicht mich jemals über einen anderen als meinen Online-Dienst angemeldet zu haben.

Kann es sein daß es sich dabei um einen solchen ungewollten Online Dienst handelt ?

Vielen Dank für Eurer Feedback
Gruß Michael


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2004)

*ziehe Frage und verdacht zurück......*

...es hat sich geklärt ! Aus tesion)) wurde versatel .... sonst ändert sich nix


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2004)

Versatel ist ein niederländischer Anbieter aus Amsterdam. Auf der Homepage der Firma
http://www.versatel.de/index.php?id=294

steht u.a., 


			
				versatel schrieb:
			
		

> Die auf dieser Website dargestellten Dienstleistungen werden über folgende operative Tochtergesellschaften angeboten:
> > Versatel Nord-Deutschland GmbH,
> Flensburg (ehem. KomTel)
> > Versatel West-Deutschland GmbH & Co. KG,
> ...



Die Versatel West-Deutschland beispielsweise wurde im März 1995 als VEW TELNET GmbH in Dortmund gegründet, die wurden Dezember 1999 von der niederländischen "Versatel Telecom International N.V." übernommen und wurden zunächst zur Versatel Deutschland. 

Diese ganzen verworrenen Geschichten finde ich fast wert, darüber mal ein Buch zu schreiben...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/1381

eunet, uunet, mci, versatel, diese, jene, completely confusing, das alles


----------

